# Pcola pier 3/18



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

First ling caught on the pier today by Derrick Wall.
First king caught today as well by Kenny Way.

Otherwise, some pompano showing, not many. Sheepies were there, but the bite was slow. A few schoolie spaniards. Was pretty nice until the wind died down a little after 3. Left about 530, so not sure if anything happened after I left.


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the report...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice report! Congrats to all involved.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

How big were the 2 firsties?

Rick


----------

